# كابلات مكائن اللحام الميج ماج وصمام الغاز



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2010)

نسوق اكسسوارات مكائن اللحام MIG & TIG :


Gas saving valve

Gas tester

Kit gas saving

Cable welding machine

Socket and Plugs

للمشاهذة والاتصال اضغط على هذا الرابط
http://www.akafi.net/showthread.php?t=108430​


----------



## الوجيه احمد (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الوجيه احمد (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكورون اخواني


----------

